# Follow the money



## rusty (Feb 9, 2012)

Every month after paying my auction selling fees a receipt for payment arrives with an very distinct email which identifies which country ebay prefers to hoard her cash, todays email [email protected]

Previous years, it was the Swiss Franc then the Dutch Mark.


----------



## micronationcreation (Feb 9, 2012)

Is HKUSD Hongkong & US Dollars?


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 9, 2012)

Am I correct to think that HKUSD translates to Hong Kong U.S. Dollars :?: 

Tom C.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2012)

niteliteone said:


> Am I correct to think that HKUSD translates to Hong Kong U.S. Dollars :?:
> 
> Tom C.



[email protected] I'm guessing HK stands for Hong Kong Account for ebay with U.S.A. dollar sent for deposit. When the Swiss Franc was strong ebay deposited all their funds in a bank there using an email signifying that incoming cash would be directed for deposit to the Swiss Bank.

So it looks to me that ebay uses an email address to identify each country in which they wish to make current deposits just as easy as changing the email address to direct incoming cash to the most secure money market.


----------



## micronationcreation (Feb 10, 2012)

Europe's proposed tax on all transactions might have something to do with the move.


----------



## gold4mike (Feb 14, 2012)

Speaking of taxes - I wonder how far the IRS will dig to find those who are not claiming their eBay sales on their returns.

I got a statement from PayPal that shows I exceeded the $20,000 annual limit for reporting purposes.

Most of my eBay selling is for a side business my wife and I have, selling business card sized peel-and-stick magnets. All of that income is claimed.

Some of what I sell is like most people - yard sale type items. They're not related to the business and thus are not claimed. 

There will probably be more audits as a result of the reporting requirement.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 17, 2012)

I got a 1099 from Paypal and gave them a call to clairfy what the figure on the form includes and excludes. 

Turns out the total figure on the form includes fees paypal charged you and shipping charges, so these can be deducted if you itemize like I do.

Steve


----------

